# Nutex, Fluid Flex....



## heyhootie (Oct 25, 2004)

Where can I buy these items? I am looking for high ratio liquid shortening and can't seem to find a place to buy it anywhere that is not in large quantities. I live in Massachusetts and would love to get it in a store. Any suggestions?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

These products are only available commercially, as far as I know...


----------



## heyhootie (Oct 25, 2004)

thanks for the reply....

do you know of how i can get around this? is there a substitute? i have these awesome cakes we make in class, but i can't make them at home? (i'm a pastry student at J&W univ.)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Maybe you can buy a small amt. from the school, or a local bakery.


----------



## pastrygirl7 (Aug 15, 2010)

dang, I'm in the same boat...recently out of school and having made the high-ratio cakes in class, am hooked. Guess I'll have to order the 38 pounds.


----------

